# Clapton on PBS last night



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Did anybody else catch the Eric Clapton special on PBS last night? It was a great hour of acoustic blues. I never realized that he had recorded so much Robert Johnson material throughout his career. I will definitely have to look for this on DVD...

Here is the synopsis from the program, which was released August 1, 2005:

Intimate and raw, ERIC CLAPTON – SESSIONS FOR ROBERT J is Eric Clapton’s
tribute to blues legend Robert Johnson. The program was filmed during tour rehearsals in London and Dallas. It also features scenes from a recording session at 508 Park Avenue, the Dallas warehouse where Johnson made some of his final recordings. Clapton performs classic Johnson songs including “Kind Hearted Woman Blues,” “Terraplane Blues,” “Me and the Devil Blues” and “Love in Vain” and discusses Johnson’s influence on his career.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I watched it, too! My Saturday night line-up is always Austin City Limits and Soundstage (I have no life )

I kept thinking through the whole thing... what would Robert Johnson have accomplished if he hadn't died so young? Tragic. Clapton was great


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

I missed it. But PBS reruns some of their shows the following weekend so I'll check the guide to see if and when it reruns.

We went to NYC a few weeks back for a weekend and last week (during the week), they had this segment called "We built this city" and it was about NYC. My girlfriend missed it and I told her afterward about it. We were flipping throught the channels over the weekend it came on. I had assumed that it ran every few hours for about 24 hours during the week and that'd be that.


----------

